
Spectrum goes Open Source - stablemap
https://spectrum.chat/thread/556b4915-7269-46a7-96e6-f38446d14146
======
wlesieutre
For some name confusion, Spectrum is also the chat / forum / VOIP (eventually)
platform for Star Citizen. If anyone else was thinking of that, this is a
different project.

[https://robertsspaceindustries.com/spectrum/](https://robertsspaceindustries.com/spectrum/)

[https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-
link/transmission/15...](https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-
link/transmission/15587-Monthly-Studio-Report) (mentioned down near Turbulent)

